# Cheap grain....



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Whoot.... :woohoo:
DH has been on the phone all morning trying to find grain at a half decent price. Even the cleanings and screenings (the rubbish...LOL) are twice last years price.

He just found 5 ton of wheat for $100 per ton if we pick up and pay this week, includes free delivery if DH drives the farm truck. 
If we cull excess stock and are very careful that will keep us going for 7 months, if we can get some cheap hay we can stretch it for 10 months. 

If we can get our hands on another 5 ton we'll last until next harvest no problems. 

Normally we get by easily with 1/2 ton a month, grain is just an easy supplement. But this year with no rain we're using it to keep the stock in half decent condition. 

We're down to 10 pigs, with three more to go in the next week or two. That leaves us with 1 boar, 2 sows and 4 weaners (2 weaners for freezer camp, 1 is a barter for mill waste and the other is to be the spit pig at DD's wedding).
Two dexter heifers and a young bull. I was hoping I'd get a calf by now but the bull is young and must have missed a few of the girls cycles (DH thinks he needs a city phone book.... do they still print them?). We need to keep the girls in good condition or our milk yield will be low.....

FIVE... yep FIVE horses..... they eat more than everything else combined and not one of the damn things are any damn use... The fact that we have them at all is ALL MY FAULT...vract: 

Many moons ago DH had a filly that was his best friend.... she'd go hunting with him, slept on the verandah and even came inside (only when he forgot to lock the door...:teehee. She got caught in an old fence and we had to have her put down, it very nearly broke DH's heart. So being the romantic idiot..... I tracked down her mother, brother, sister and niece and had them delivered as a gift.... All useless... Well not quite, the niece and brother are nearly there, I've been on their backs and still alive to tell the tale.....

Ahhh, you say that's only 4 hay munchers...

Well..... I wanted something I could ride, NOW... So I found this old quiet pacer that needed a new home.... While the owners were loading him they managed to damage both his back legs and give him every terror a horse has ever known... After 2 years he no longer shows me the white of his eyes... but I'm too old to get on the back of a terrified horse, we have yet another useless hay muncher. 
Before you ask.....yep I'll eat horse meat... 

We have sheep too...this is sheep country and they don't need much from us.

Other than that we have a few chooks (Aussie for chickens) and some ducks and geese. They don't eat much...


----------

